# Need help with mkisofs



## linuxunix (Apr 26, 2012)

I have created a custom freeBSD FreeBSD 9.0 ISO files and they are placed under /usr/obj/usr/src/release folder as shown below:


```
freebsd9_0# pwd
/usr/obj/usr/src/release
freebsd9_0# ls
MANIFEST        dist            kernel.txz      ports.txz       system
base.txz        doc.txz         lib32.txz       release
bootonly        ftp             memstick        release.iso
bootonly.iso    games.txz       packagesystem   src.txz
freebsd9_0#
```


I want to create a bootable ISO out of it so that I can boot through VMware Workstation.

I googled and found this command:
[cmd=]/usr/local/bin/mkisofs -b "/boot/cdboot" -c "boot/boot.catalog"-no-emul-boot -R -J -o "FreeBSD-9.0Custom.iso" /usr/obj/usr/src/release[/cmd]

It is not getting executed as I am not sure about -b and -c option here.
What would be the correct command?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2012)

It's been a while since a created a release(7) but I think the .iso files are already bootable, you just need to burn them. For VMWare you should be able to use the files as-is.


----------

